# Edmund Calamy on the Danger of a Party Spirit



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2008)

Please see this post on my blog by the English Puritan/Covenanter Edmund Calamy:

Edmund Calamy on the Danger of a Party Spirit « Reformed Covenanter


----------

